# Top 10 Items To Stock Up On For Trading After An Economic Collapse



## 6074 (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't been on the forums in a couple months due to my laptop being broken, so I decided to start off in a new thread. I'm not sure what area I should post this so I did in General Talk. Anyway the title explains it, what 10 items to stock up on to use for trade after an economic collapse. So lets get the discussion going!
My List:
1. Alcohol (Beer, Wine, Liquor, ect..)
2. Tobacco (Seeds, Cigarettes, Cigars, Rolling Paper, etc..)
3. Ammunition (Multiple Calibers, Supplies For Casting, ect..)
4. Power Sources (Solar, Wind, Gas, ect..)
5. Livestock (Chicken, Pigs, Cows, Ducks, Fish, ect..)
6. Seeds (Natural, GMO, ect..)
7. Water (Purification, Filtration, ect..)
8. Gear (Clothing, Tools, ect..)
9. Medical (Bandages, Medicine, ect..)
10. Toilet Paper (My Favorite)


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

Pretty solid list for trade items I think
The only question I have is what about food storage supplies, such as canning lids?

I'm interested to see what else comes up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never barter ammo. It can come back and kill you.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Slippy beat me to it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coffee needs to be on the list. Lots and lots of coffee.

Oh, and Wifey says hand over the chocolate and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

1). Remove alcohol and add a still to make alcohol.
2). I wouldn't do tobacco for in crisis it's not a necessity. Try Hemp seeds as Hemp as a product has more necessity uses.
3). I like ammo, but don't like the idea of trading it to someone who may shoot me. Still I'd opt for reloading supplies.

Can't disagree with 7-10.



Garippo5 said:


> I haven't been on the forums in a couple months due to my laptop being broken, so I decided to start off in a new thread. I'm not sure what area I should post this so I did in General Talk. Anyway the title explains it, what 10 items to stock up on to use for trade after an economic collapse. So lets get the discussion going!
> My List:
> 1. Alcohol (Beer, Wine, Liquor, ect..)
> 2. Tobacco (Seeds, Cigarettes, Cigars, Rolling Paper, etc..)
> ...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/6482-hot-bartering-items.html

ammo for trade, is worth looking at

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/6432-year-hell.html

gives a real event where ammo was a lifeline


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I love these posts. Ok. Someone mention something that I haven't thought of yet! You always do! Don't let me down!

I'll add dish-washing liquid soap. A little goes a long way. It is great for cleaning off the oils from poison ivy and poison sumac (I'm allergic), and will even dry up a rash fast. It can be diluted and sprayed on veggies to keep off bugs. It's antibacterial. It's cheap. It stores well in heat or cold. You'll use it eventually anyway. And you can entertain the kids making soap bubbles.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Forget the kids,I can entertain myself with soap bubbles


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Female hygiene products.
Small bottles (motel size) of shampoo, conditioner, lotion.
First aid stuff, gauze, band aids, tape, anti septic soap, peroxide, alcohol.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sr Around My Home Very Few People Smoke So It Would Not Be Important For Me. In The Right Neighborhood They May Be Gold.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I did not see cleaning supplies for your weapons on anyone's list, and pens and paper to make your lists or to keep track of inventory going out and new stuff coming in. 

batteries of all sizes including auto and marine, in time people need to swap out what they may be using for storage of their solar or wind driven power packs.

books, DIY, how-to and just about anything else dealing with skills people will need to learn and do not have when SHTF.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Take beer and wine off list (Shelf life). one half gallon of liquor can be broken down in to many mason jars to go farther for trading. also coffee, one of my fav's. ammo traded in small quantities is ok (5 to 10 rounds) esp .22 ammo. your list looks great. Oh, feminine hygiene products (Maybe).


MOLON LABE


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Salt
Sugar
Tube socks
Matches
Seeds
Candles
Condoms
Flour
Multivitamins
Rabbits and chickens


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Hand tools. Drills, saws, shovels, spades, hoes, etc. Allot of people don't have the tools needed if they want to plant a garden, dig a hole, or cut a board without power tools.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

ordnance21xx said:


> Take beer and wine off list (Shelf life). one half gallon of liquor can be broken down in to many mason jars to go farther for trading. also coffee, one of my fav's. ammo traded in small quantities is ok (5 to 10 rounds) esp .22 ammo. your list looks great. Oh, feminine hygiene products (Maybe).
> 
> MOLON LABE


I agree about no beer and wine, but not so much because of shelf life. I think beer in cans and bottles can last at least a year, but warm beer is gross. Wine can stay good for a very long time if you place it in a cooler place like the basement or garage. But I think something like vodka is beats both beer and wine because it can serve 2 purposes, as a drink and more importantly for medical purposes. Beer for sure is not good. I think wine is doable if you have a decent place to store it and you are the type of person who stores wine anyways.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I decided a long time ago that it will be VERY unlikely i would trade ammo for anything. Unless i cant find food or water and my family is at risk. All your doing is giving them the means to kill you and take whatever you may have left IMHO...


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

tango said:


> Female hygiene products.
> Small bottles (motel size) of shampoo, conditioner, lotion.
> First aid stuff, gauze, band aids, tape, anti septic soap, peroxide, alcohol.


Every time i'm away for work or wife and i go on vacation i always ask for a few extra shampoo and conditioners so i can put them in a tote i have at home for later use.


----------



## 6074 (Mar 2, 2014)

I've seen so far many people replied with recommending not to trade ammo, maybe just to trade with your and other local prepping/survival groups?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Garippo5 said:


> I've seen so far many people replied with recommending not to trade ammo, maybe just to trade with your and other local prepping/survival groups?


I would trade .22 ammo, but not .223, .308, etc.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why would you want to arm someone who might be an enemy? A 22 can kill you just as dead as a 12 ga. but the 12 ga. is faster.


----------



## 6074 (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh I forgot maybe another thing to add might be some different hygienic products.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Alcohol


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Sewing supplies and notions
Candy (Hard candy keeps longer)
Combs, Brushes, Hair ties, Etc.
Condiment Packets
Fishing tackle
Any small portable items that tend to get lost and wear out?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We keep a 5 gallon bucket filled with toothbrushes, dental floss, inexpensive grooming items and non-perishable things etc. that we buy on sale. Total cost in that bucket might be around $50 or so and we probably have 5 years worth of stuff. Inexpensive insurance policy I figure.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> We keep a 5 gallon bucket filled with toothbrushes, dental floss, inexpensive grooming items and non-perishable things etc. that we buy on sale. Total cost in that bucket might be around $50 or so and we probably have 5 years worth of stuff. Inexpensive insurance policy I figure.


How many people have electric toothbrushes only? I use an electric toothbrush myself, but every now and then I buy a regular toothbrush and just throw it in a box with other like items. Slippy has a good idea.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have some bottles of vodka with a high enough alcohol content so that it will burn. Can be used for an antiseptic, a fuel source, and to drink.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I must be doing something wrong, Vodka does not store very long in my house.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I must be doing something wrong, Vodka does not store very long in my house.


lol, you Russian?

For those who are storing vodka, obviously don't be buying Grey Goose or some other expensive brand. But I still think going with glass bottle is better than a plastic bottle. Think about it, it might end up sitting in storage for years. If you do plastic bottled vodka, try to cycle it.

I find the best deal on vodka at Duty Free stores. No tax real helps, I think in my state(WA) we pay something like 20% on alcohol!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

mcangus,
Look again, you pay the federal tax, the state sales tax, the local sales tax, the "sin" tax and the motel/hotel/entertainment tax on liquor. It amounts to about 50% of the cost in taxes.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I go to a Class VI store on base.


----------

